# Teixeira 45 watt MONSTER !!!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all
Thought I'd share the wealth here with a little info on my newest most fav amp.

Here's how I came to have this great amp. 

Antonio Teixeira works at Capsule music in Toronto. He is pretty well known for his 18 watt beauties. He is always letting me have a good play on any of his newest creations. One day recently I was in Capsule Music ( www.capsulemusic.com ) checking a 66' Marshall JTM 45. Now that was one serious amp. A LOT of dough but, sonically worth every penny. In about my second hour of deafening every one in the store and in the adjacent stores with the might of the 66', Antonio comes down from repairs with a new chassis he has been working on and say's to me,"Check this out. It's sort of my take on the 66' but with some differences". I, of course plug right in (to the same 67' Marshall 4x12 cab I had been using with the 66') and proceed to raise every eyebrow in the store (including mine) with Antonio's amp's sonic filet mignon. WOW !!!! it was definitely in the same leauge as the Marshall but tonally bigger !!!!! With more headroom!!!! Okay, I take a deep breath and start to ask the questions. How could you do this? It turns out he had been working on this amp for a while with help from Darren (who works at Capsule also) being the ears to measure the results. It took me a week or so, but after putting the Marshall on hold while I scraped together the money to buy it, I decided against the 66' and procceded to commit to buying the Teixeira. Never have I made a better choice. We did some more tweaking and after three more sessions (with the amp now a little more tuned to what I wanted) We decided on a type of box this should go in. I wanted it to reminiscent of the very early (64-65) Marshall 45 watt babies in the two tone covering, but with it's own twist. So I thought it might be cool to include a page from early sixties Selmer amps and add a bit of snakeskin to the look. I think it looks as good as it sounds.

Technically it speaks of high, high quality mill spec parts and robust wiring.
Antonio used the same solder that Marshall, Vox, Leak, Quad and most other builders in the UK used in the 60's (Ersin Multicore) made in the UK, box has "world's finest solder" on it. He used it totally by chance found it in bulk in surplus store, it is from the 60's - 70's. 
The amp took 6 months of testing with Darren to get that tone. Even the choice of power tubes was to our taste. 
He used only the best parts: Oil in paper "Vitamin Q" film caps. Sprauge USA & F&T Germany Electrolytic. Teflon silver core wire, Allen Bradley carbon comp resistors. All Mil. Spec. parts. The tubes are 2 Telefunken EL34, two Mullard Holland made ECC83 & one 1950's RCA 12AX7. RS cloned transformer set. Antonio thinks it is the oil in paper caps that makes the amp sound so smooth .

I can't say enough about the tone of this baby. Antonio was just fantastic in delivering me this great amp. Please check him out if you get the chance.
http://teixeiraamps.com
Here are some pictures. Enjoy.....I am.

Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like a great amp.

Next time you talk to him invite him to put a post in the Dealer Emporium promoting his product(s).


Jeff


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Triple Cool - thanks for the info Pete - am traveling to Muskoka to visit my folks next month - hopefully will have time for a T.O. trip - Capsule included -

Peter


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool, I have seen his 18w amps in there for sale


I dig the croc skin!!! :food-smiley-004: :food-smiley-004: 

would love to hear that thing


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

cool looking amp....did Antonio make the box as well?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Scottone said:


> cool looking amp....did Antonio make the box as well?


Yes he did.


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool but all this sounds more like a mega plug than anything else.

And if this amp is a 45 watt, you should know by now that Marshall JTM45 are around 30 watt.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

elcabong said:


> Cool but all this sounds more like a mega plug than anything else.
> 
> And if this amp is a 45 watt, you should know by now that Marshall JTM45 are around 30 watt.


Oh ouch I feel pussy whipped.
Oh how cynical we have gotten eh? Is this forum not a place to share info? How did my post differ from when people post how much they like their Fender, Gibson, Marshall etc. I felt I didn't do more than that.
I am not endorsed by nor getting a cut from any musical instrument manufacturer on this planet.
As far as 30 watts is concerned, my two 65' JTM 45's were close to or at 45 watts. The reissues put out about 28watts and sound like it. Maybe that is your point of reference. And I don't see what that has to do with this amp. It is not a clone. I thought I made that perfectly clear. 


Pete


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

elcabong said:


> Cool but all this sounds more like a mega plug than anything else.
> 
> And if this amp is a 45 watt, you should know by now that Marshall JTM45 are around 30 watt.


 I do not think Pete was doing a Mega Plug. And even if he was, why not? I'm sure this amp maker(who BTW, I do not know) would really like to see his name getting around. Look's like a killer amp to me. Congrats Pete and keep all your cool amp and guitar reviews coming!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

This was a dummy post. I've edited it to protect the guilty (me).


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Edited

Cheers nine.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I was actually coming back to edit that post because on second thought it was stupid, but you've quoted it. I'm going to edit it anyway and maybe you can edit yours if you want.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Pete,

I am pretty sure I'm not the only one who enjoys reading your equipment reviews since it's probably the only way I'll get to find out about so much quality gear. Having seen the stuff that you've sold I can only imagine the stuff that you've qualified as 'keepers' and if this amp is one of them then I would imagine it must be pretty incredible. 

Cheers :food-smiley-004:


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Oh ouch I feel pussy whipped.
> Oh how cynical we have gotten eh? Is this forum not a place to share info? How did my post differ from when people post how much they like their Fender, Gibson, Marshall etc. I felt I didn't do more than that.
> I am not endorsed by nor getting a cut from any musical instrument manufacturer on this planet.
> As far as 30 watts is concerned, my two 65' JTM 45's were close to or at 45 watts. The reissues put out about 28watts and sound like it. Maybe that is your point of reference. And I don't see what that has to do with this amp. It is not a clone. I thought I made that perfectly clear.
> ...


Pete, forget what I said after the word cool, it was inappropriate. Sorry about that and enjoy your amp.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I just got in from rehearsal and just had to reiterate what a fabulous amp this is turning out to be. 
I am currently running it through a Divided by 13 2x12 closed back cab with greenbacks. It is a quieter, less efficient cab than my others. Which is good in rehearsal as I will not blow the singer out of the room. The cab has really good sound though. It really has it's own thing going on. A definite sound of its own. 
I am usually running the head at about 10-10:30 o'clock. So not very loud and very clean. I went between a darkish humbucking guitar and a Tele tonight. All I needed to do between the guitars was turn down the treble and prescence a bit and the amp was perfect for both guitars. Big, ROUND tone. Very articulate !!!!!!! This has been my go-to amp since getting it.

Pete


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for sharing Pete, I will definately chat up Antonio on that one ....I was not aware of it . Heard about his re-incarnation of the bernie amp, but havn't had a chance to check it out. Have you had the opportunity ? or do you like the more headroom power type amps. ? 

awesome amp! and I really appreciate you taking the time to post your findings.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice amp! JTM 45's are cool.

By the way Elcabong,your amps are pretty decent.I've seen the inside of your 18 watt and it is one of the nicest wired amps I have ever seen.
You don't have to worry about a thing!

www.claramps.com


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

I've heard his 18watters and really wanted to buy one but it got away on me(12th fret). Didn't know he was at Capsule so thanks for the heads up. :rockon:


----------

